# Fuente regulable de 0 a 12 v a 50 amp



## culadns (Abr 3, 2009)

hola que tal tengo que amar una fuente regulable de 0 a 12 v y con una corriente de 50 amp para so voy a usar el transformadorr de una soldadora electrica de 200 amp y tengo que rectificarla para que metire corriente continua alguno me podria dar una mano por favor.


----------



## Youseft (Abr 4, 2009)

Hola Culadns! Lo tuyo es una locura jajaja de onda! Mira, te comento, primero tendrias que medir la salida que tenes del transformador (en alterna) Despues comprarte unos buenos diodos rectificadores de 100 A (o si no un puente que quizas alla se consiga, aca llegan hasta de 50 A) Y despues como unos 20 2N3055! Aca te mando un circuito sencillo, es una fuente simetrica, pero vos toma la rama positiva, solo tenes que poner los 2N3055 en paralelo! Y enpezar a quemar algo!

Espero que te sirva y se te sea leve, al PCB no lo tengo! 

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 4, 2009)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.elecfree.com/circuit/pow...-regulatable-0-28v-20amp-by-lm317-and-2n3055/

Éste es el circuito: http://www.elecfree.com/electronic/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/20a_reg_voed.gif
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 4, 2009)

Hola Youseft.

Aquí hice un comentario sobre la fuente que haz publicado: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/156211/
Aquí está el circuito modificado: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/156443/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## culadns (Abr 4, 2009)

y cuantos 2N3055  tengo que poner en paralelo para que soporten uso constante de 50 amp
mira consegui un transformador de 100 amp con una tensión de 12 v 

como la armaria


----------



## gca (Abr 4, 2009)

Culadns para soportar los 50 amp con 4 2N3055 en paralelo te alcanza y para los 100 amp con 7 en paralelo te alcanza (cada 2N3055 soportan 15 amp y 60V) no olvides de ponerles un buen disipador


----------



## culadns (Abr 4, 2009)

perdon por mi ignorancia es que recien estoy empesando en el mundo de la electronica pero si alguno me modificaria el esquema con los 4 2N3055  les agradeceria en serio 

de todas formas ya estoy my agradecido por la mano que me estan dando muy buena onda de parte de todos muchas gracias


----------



## gca (Abr 4, 2009)

Aca tenes el diagrama con los 4 en paralelo.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 4, 2009)

Hola.
El 2N3055 soporta 15A en saturación, en zona lineal lo aconsejable es que disipe una potencia de 30W.
Para un mejor uso del 2N3055 usa su hoja de datos (datasheet).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota:
En gráfico que se han añadido cuatro 2N3055, se de poner en cada emisor una resistencia de compensadción o equilibrio de corriente, ya que no exiten 2 transistores idénticos.


----------



## culadns (Abr 4, 2009)

en tonces que tengo que usar como 7 2N3055 ? no hay otro que soporte mas corriente


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 4, 2009)

Hola.
Dices que tienes un transformador de 12V, 100A. ¿Qué voltaje de salida quieres?
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## culadns (Abr 4, 2009)

para hacer galvanotecnia se juega con diversos voltajes que pueden ir de 0,5 a 10 v


----------



## gca (Abr 4, 2009)

Sierto eh olvidado de poner la resistencia para igualar la carga en todos los transistores.
Yo creo que con 4 en paralelo si piensa usar de 0,5 a 10V 50A deveria de andar bien.
Adjunto el circuito ya correjido.

Saludos


----------



## culadns (Abr 4, 2009)

solo tengo que remplazar los tip3055? pero esos no aguanta la misma corriente que 2N3055


----------



## gca (Abr 4, 2009)

Cualquiera de los dos sirven


----------



## culadns (Abr 4, 2009)

aa perfecto sos un groso osea que yo hago ese sirvuito y tiene que andar uso los mismos valores de recictencias?

ahora una pregunta y disculpa por la ignorancia no le puedo poner un 5to 2N3055  para reducir la demanda amperica de cada uno?


----------



## gca (Abr 4, 2009)

= con 4 son 60 amper y vos usas 50amper no hay drama de poner un 5° si lo pones tal cual los otros 4 y con la resistencia de 1 Ohms 5w


----------



## culadns (Abr 4, 2009)

joya bueno el lunes ya me pongo a construirlo la ultima consulta y no jodo mas tenes idea del precio de los 2N3055 y los tip2955?
y los diodos cuanto costarian  y que diodos compro?


----------



## Rick-10 (Abr 4, 2009)

NOOOOO! No uses los 2N3055! Si podes utiliza los MJ15003 o en todo casos los TIP3055!
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/164056/


----------



## culadns (Abr 5, 2009)

por lo que ley los MJ15003  soportan hasta 20 amp eso seria mejor, supongo qu e le aumentaria la vida util no? ahora uso los MJ15003 y -  tip2955 los uso juntos con los mj?


----------



## Rick-10 (Abr 5, 2009)

En vez de los tip2955, podes usar los MJ15004(complementario del MJ15003)


----------



## culadns (Abr 5, 2009)

esta bien perfecto osea que en total tengo que comprar 8 transistores?


----------



## Rick-10 (Abr 5, 2009)

Pues si... Cuanto voltaje necesitas regular? Porque dijiste que tu transformador era de una soldadora, y tengo entendido que estas trabajan con 40VDC: No creo que necesites regular la parte negativa...Por lo tanto solo necesitas la parte positiva, osea 4 transistores... Tu transformador tiene punto medio?


----------



## gca (Abr 5, 2009)

Es verdad si tu transformador es de 0 a +12v y no -12v,0,+12v solo debes emplear la parte superior del ciurcuito regulador.

Saludos


----------



## culadns (Abr 5, 2009)

en realidad voy a comprar un transformador de 100 amp de 12 v  y yo tengo que usar de 0 a 12 v

asi tendria que quedar el circuito?[/img]


----------



## Cacho (Abr 5, 2009)

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> = con 4 son 60 amper y vos usas 50amper no hay drama de poner un 5° si lo pones tal cual los otros 4 y con la resistencia de 1 Ohms 5w


Ojo que estos transistores se van a calentar, así que por más que puedan llevar la corriente necesaria (y más), no van a poder disipar la potencia que deberían y van a hacer aparecer el "humo sagrado".
Hay que hacer unos cálculos más, teniendo en cuenta la potencia a disipar y lapérdida de potencia con la temperatura..



			
				culadns dijo:
			
		

> ...tenes idea del precio de los 2N3055 y los tip2955? y los diodos cuanto costarian  y que diodos compro?


Por precios, leé esta página. Diodos... Algunos que soporten la corriente máxima que vas a usar, o un puente rectificador todo integrado (o varios y ponerlos en paralelo)... Quizá te convenga comprar los de auto: Son baratos y soportan bastante corriente, pero no son lo más fácil de montar.

Y de los transistores, si sólo vas a usar voltaje positivo y con el circuito que posteaste, necesitás únicamente NPN. Si conseguís originales vas a andar bien con los 3055 (a ojo nomás, entre 8 y 10, hacé las cuentas). Si no...
Y ojo con la resistencia: Va en los emisores, no en los colectores, y 1Ω es muy grande. Apuntá a 0,1 o 0,22Ω. Y calculá la potencia necesaria porque es bastante con 50A de corriente a menos que pongas muchísimos transistores (y resistencias) que dividan la carga. Con 10 transistores, las de 0,22Ω andan en 5W y medio justas.

Saludos


----------



## Rick-10 (Abr 5, 2009)

Todavia hay mucho por hacer... Por ejemplo en ese diagrama las bases de los transistores estan exitadas directamente por el regulador, y como el hfe(25) de estos transistores es muy bajo, necesitan 0.8A por lo menos en la base, y el integrado solo soporta 3A (son 4 transistores por lo tanto 0.8x4=3.2A) osea que el integrado trabajara al limite, es necesario colocar otro transistor que se encargue de excitar a la base de los demas. 
 Creo que las resistencias deben ser de 0.22Ω 15W. Aunque si son de 1Ω protejeran a los transistores y tambien los emparejaran mejor.


----------



## gca (Abr 5, 2009)

Este es el circuito que debes usar (solo la parte positiva porque tu transformador no es partido), recorda poner un buen disipador a los 8 tip3055.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 5, 2009)

Es un buen punto Rick.
Lo más simple que se me cruza por la cabeza para solucionar ese asunto es hacer un darlington. Solucionás el problema de la ganancia muy rápido .

Por otro lado, el BC548 y RS forman un limitador de corriente. Conviene sacarlos.
Más si llamamos a Ohm y calculamos que con una RS de 0,1Ω y 50A de corriente habrá una caída de 5V ahí.
Como P=V*I, la potencia a disipar será de 250W. Mejor decirle adiós al limitador de corriente.

E insisto: Las resistencias de 0,22Ω de los 3055 *van en los emisores, no en los colectores*. Si no, no cumplen con la función de distribuir la carga.
Con 1Ω habrá mayor paridad entre los transistores, pero muchísima más disipación que con 0,22Ω (casi 5 veces más). Como los transistores no son TAN diferentes entre sí (comprando todos del mismo lote, claro), no se justifica semejante desperdicio en calor.
Con 50A circulando y 8 transistores (6,25A por cada uno), con las resistencias de 1Ω se disipan 39W en cada una; con las de 0,22Ω, 8,6W y con las de 0,1Ω, 3,9W. Esto es potencia extra que tiene que entregar la fuente.

Los transistores se van a calentar de lo lindo también y los 4700uf en el condensador de entrada va a quedarse cortísimo. Es mejor subir un poco el voltaje de salida del transformador.
El peor caso de disipación en los transistores lo vas a tener cuando el voltaje de salida sea mínimo y la corriente, máxima.
Pongamos 1V y 50A. Habrá una caída de alrededor de 14V en cada transistor, y una corriente de 6,25A (siempre suponiendo que uses 8). Eso quiere decir que cada uno deberá disipar casi 90W.

Si posteás bien cómo se hace el proceso se pueden acomodar más los números. Quizá nunca se de esa combinación asquerosa de voltajes y corrientes, no lo sé...

Saludos


----------



## culadns (Abr 5, 2009)

KiuKIV:
 no tendría que poner  como 6 lm317, ya que necesitó 6,4 a para excitar a los 8 transistores


----------



## gca (Abr 6, 2009)

Si maso menos. Vos tenes que ¿variar el voltaje o 12V fijos? porque si son fijos te ahorras toda la complicacion ya que no usarias transistores y reguladores.


----------



## culadns (Abr 6, 2009)

si lo se pero si tiene que bariar de pende del cromado o crobrado se trabaja con 2 4 8 v


----------



## Rick-10 (Abr 6, 2009)

Pero necesitas si o si los 50A? No son demasiados? Tengo una vaga idea de como se realiza la cromacion(es por electolisis, no?) En este proceso se necesita una gran cantidad de corriente, pero creo que 50A es demasiada corriente, con unos 20 o 25 SUPONGO que seria suficiente.(que se yo)


----------



## culadns (Abr 6, 2009)

de pende delo que hadas en realidad con 50 amp es para hacer cositas chicas en algunos cosas usan transformador de 1500 amp  8 v salen fortuna

yo quiero 50 amp para hacer coas chicas de pende el baño electrolitico usa 20 amp X dm2 

el problema no es el costo de todas formas por lo que voy ir haciendo de apoco pero el tema que no recien me estoy inicioando en la electronica por eso dependo de la mano de ustedes para alludarme

de todas formas por lo que veo ustedes la tiene por demas bien clara con este tema no creo que les cuente mucho darme una mano.

ya les dije cromo gratis para todos ejeje


----------



## culadns (Abr 6, 2009)

aca modifique el circuito a ver ustedes que me dicen de esto les puso 8 lm317 para que soporte mejor a los transistores
a y le saque el BC548 e la resistencia R5 diganmen si esta bien


----------



## culadns (Abr 6, 2009)

aca en contre este circuito  solo que es de 30 amp y en mi caso tendria que soportar 50 agregandole 4 transistores mas foncionara?


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 6, 2009)

Hola.
Si debe funcionar, cambia el LM7812 por el LM317, y así podrás variar el voltaje de salida de 1.25V a Vin-4V.
Vin = voltaje de entrada.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Rick-10 (Abr 6, 2009)

Definitivamente utilizar transistores BJT y resistencias de potencia no es una buena opcion. La potencia que se disipara en forma de calor será inmensa.

Si decidis hacerlo, esto seria mas o menos el esquema de lo que tenes que armar(lo diseñe yo, pero no te puedo asegurar que todo funcione bien porque no lo probé).

Mira, creo que la solución sería usar PWM. Con un 555 y un Mosfet de potencia(IRF3205) no vas a gastar ni 1/4 de lo que gastarias con los transistores BJT, vas a necesitar un solo Mosfet(mejor 2), y estos son mas baratos que un MJ.

Mañana voy a tratar de subir algun circuito PWM.

Saludos


----------



## culadns (Abr 7, 2009)

muchas gracias voy a bajar algun programa de simulacion aver si anda bien


----------



## culadns (Abr 7, 2009)

Rick-10

una pregunta si cambio el tip41 por el mje15030 que soporta mas corriente?


----------



## Rick-10 (Abr 7, 2009)

No hace falta, el TIP41 se utiliza para excitar las bases de los transistores, soporta 6A, pero trabaja con 3A. Cuando tenga tiempo subire el circuito PWM. Busca PWM en Google si no sabes de que se trata.


----------



## culadns (Abr 11, 2009)

pero la sima de los 8 transistores meda que pide minimo 0.8 amp para excitar la base y este soporta hasta 6 o me equiboco?


----------



## tallarinerotico (Sep 1, 2009)

Rick-10 dijo:


> Pero necesitas si o si los 50A? No son demasiados? Tengo una vaga idea de como se realiza la cromacion(es por electolisis, no?) En este proceso se necesita una gran cantidad de corriente, pero creo que 50A es demasiada corriente, con unos 20 o 25 SUPONGO que seria suficiente.(que se yo)


depende del proceso de electrolisis, pero hay, por ejemplo, situaciones donde tenes que darle a la pieza 4 o menos Volts y 8, 10, 15 Amp por decimetro cuadrado de material que estes tratando, osea, imaginate cromar un caño de escape medio grande de una moto por ejemplo!! 50Amp ni te dan parauntrabajo asi, 50 Amp son para cosita chiquititas! yo tambien estoy estudiando sobre el tema de Galvanostegia y Galvanoplastia, y todavia no tengo una fuente de poder para realizar nada, por lo complicado y costoso JA JA JA  suerte con tu nueva empresa!!


----------



## AUGUSTO ALBORES VAZQUEZ (Ene 1, 2010)

Pos la mera verdad para la galvanoplasia es necesario hasta 60 amperes y hasta 12 voltios, a mi me gustaria me me indicaran como hacer hacerlo tengo un circuito que pronto subire tal vez maÑana....

El otro detalle seria conseguir un rectificador de corriente ya echom las tima quye en mi pais en muy dificil de conseguir y quisiera hacer uno artesanalmente ayudenme sale....


----------



## pbadosa (Feb 16, 2010)

hola, la verdad que la fuente del ultimo diagrama con los tip funciona fantastica, ahora una pregunta, habra algun circuito para poder regular la corriente......????? se los agradeceria
Estoy practicando con galvanoplastia y la variacion de corriente es importante.....

gracias

para obtener un buen cromado no es solo necesaria la corriente (se necesitan 10Amp por decimetro cubico) por eso es importante poder regular la corriente, aparte de la temperatura (de 38 a 50 grados celcius)


----------



## kiizin (Mar 1, 2010)

buenas propuestas para la fuente de galvanopplastia
 yo tambiem estoy interesado y tengo una duda: que no se supone que el consumo de la intensidad o amperaje depende de la pieza o sea la pieza toma lo que necesita,? 

tengo enteendido que para electroformado si se nececita controlar el amparaje para que el deposito del metal de adiera  a la pieza a trabajar aunque toma mas tiempo

ahora para cromado, notengo idea, estoy  revisando ...


----------



## pbadosa (Mar 1, 2010)

les cento en base a mi propia experiencia, para  el cromado la regulacion de la corriente que se necesita para la electrolisis hay que jugar con 3 varialbles y eso depende de cuan experto te volves cromando; y son la tension que debe variar entre 5 y 7 volts, lo que hace variar la corriente en la recipiente de electrolisis, y la temperatura.

si uno se excede en la corriente la pieza a cromar se pone blanca, y ademas el anodo de plomo se recupre con oxido de plomo-cromo lo que dificulta el paso de corriente (muy malo) y si falta corriente la pieza se pone marron y hay que limpiar y empezar de vuelta.

ahora estoy probando para regular la corriente en la electrolisis poniendo en paralelo a bandeja de electrolisis focos de 12 volts desde 1 a 10 watts, y me esta dando resultado, espero les sirva.


----------



## kiizin (Mar 24, 2010)

augusto alborez 
esperamos con inpaciencia todavia tu esquemaaa.
alguin tiene o sabe del pmw como se usa o se conecta???
veamos si tengo una bateria de auto 12v 250amp aprox. como conecto el circuito pwm y cual???paraq controlar el amp. 
se puede tambien el voltaje??
disculpen mi pregunta por que no se nada de pmw---


----------



## Javerman (Jul 29, 2010)

youseft lo de menos es el pcb porque se puede sacar facilmente (buen aporte).


----------



## jajuey (Dic 16, 2010)

hola, alguien me puede ayudar regalandome un esquema para hacer un equipo de soldadura? 
de antemano muchas gracias


saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

No se mucho del tema, pero me parece que el comentario de pbadosa es correcto, las especificaciones que he visto están en x corriente por dm2. Además, justamente por que la cuba se calienta, varía la corriente si se regula la tensión, por ese motivo, hay que regular la corriente (lo cual además va a salvar a los transistores en caso de corto accidental y esas cosas). Creo que el circuito debería encararse por ese lado. Y quizás para evitar grandes disipaciones y si el costo lo permite, preajustar la tensión con un variac.

PD: o si vas a comprar el transformador, que tenga derivaciones. Aunque ahora que pienso, quizás rebobinando el secundario de uno de micro-ondas, quizás sirva. Van a ser pocas vueltas y se consiguen por chirolas cuando se queman, y normalmente se quema el secundario.


----------



## husy (Ene 29, 2011)

KiuKIV dijo:


> Si maso menos. Vos tenes que ¿variar el voltaje o 12V fijos? porque si son fijos te ahorras toda la complicacion ya que no usarias transistores y reguladores.



hola estube mirando todo los comentarios, porq*UE* ando buscando como realizar una fuente de 12v fijos y q*UE* soporten 25 a 30 amperes, me podrias mandar un esquema sacando los reguladores de voltaje y para q*UE* soporte 30 amperes?


----------



## luiselelectronico (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola a todos, he leido varios comentarios en este foro sobre fuentes de alimentacion. Les comento que me gustaria construir una fuente de alimentacion variable de 0 a 12 v con una intensidad de 20 A. Cuento con el transformador adecuado para la fuente de alimentacion. Realice mi diagrama en base al Datasheet del LM338, sin embargo, me gustaria tener una opinion sobre mi diagrama. ¿Ustedes que dicen de mi diagrama? ¿Me recomendarian realizarla o definitivamente seria mejor el uso de transistores con un solo regulador?


----------



## raul8 (Oct 4, 2011)

luiselelectronico dijo:


> Hola a todos, he leido varios comentarios en este foro sobre fuentes de alimentacion. Les comento que me gustaria construir una fuente de alimentacion variable de 0 a 12 v con una intensidad de 20 A. Cuento con el transformador adecuado para la fuente de alimentacion. Realice mi diagrama en base al Datasheet del LM338, sin embargo, me gustaria tener una opinion sobre mi diagrama. ¿Ustedes que dicen de mi diagrama? ¿Me recomendarian realizarla o definitivamente seria mejor el uso de transistores con un solo regulador?



Hola Luis, pudiste armarla? Yo he leido que con esta configuracion los reguladores son mas inestables y ademas los estas trabajando al limite, tendrian que ir uno o dos mas.


----------



## nando143 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hola, leí casi todos los comentarios, pero mi problema es un poco diferente, les comento:
Quiero armarme un ampli 5.1, tengo los parlantes de 70w y 6 ohm de impedancia (son panasonic), he encontrado un circuito hi fi que dá 20w rms,  y requiere 1.5A, como tengo que armar 5 ampli del mismo circuito, la corriente se va a 7.5A, por lo tanto necesito algo con qué alimentarlos a todos juntos, he pensado en una fuente de pc pero no me sirve la que tengo.

Sin embargo tengo un transformador de 50v que según mi viejo que lo trajo del trabajo aguanta mas o menos 10A, el problema es que para mi ampli solo necesito +18v -18v y el trafo tira 50v.
Entonces lo que tengo que hacer primero es una fuente reguladora de voltaje para disminuir esos 50v a 18v y que por su puesto me aguante 10A.

Entonces el problema se reduce a conseguir un circuito regulable que me aguante 10A. 
ALguien lo tiene?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2014)

nando143 dijo:


> Hola, leí casi todos los comentarios, pero mi problema es un poco diferente, les comento:
> Quiero armarme un ampli 5.1, tengo los parlantes de 70w y 6 ohm de impedancia (son panasonic), he encontrado un circuito hi fi que dá 20w rms,  y requiere 1.5A, como tengo que armar 5 ampli del mismo circuito, la corriente se va a 7.5A, por lo tanto necesito algo con qué alimentarlos a todos juntos, he pensado en una fuente de pc pero no me sirve la que tengo.
> 
> Sin embargo tengo un transformador de 50v que según mi viejo que lo trajo del trabajo aguanta mas o menos 10A, el problema es que para mi ampli solo necesito +18v -18v y el *trafo tira 50v.*
> ...




¿ Serían 50-0-50Vca ?, o ¿ Solo una rama de 50Vca ?


----------



## nando143 (Mar 11, 2014)

Recién me puse a medir el trafo, y tiene 3 cables, 2 rojos y uno negro, rojo con rojo da 50V, y rojo con negro da 25V cualquiera sea el cable rojo.

Saludos


----------

